# 2.1 Desktop speakers within 3k



## mukherjee (Aug 19, 2012)

My 5yr old Creative Inspire 2.1 2500 speakers died recently.
Been going without audio hence....

Since I've been outta touch with the computing world for a few months...I need the help of you.

Is there any decent 2.1 speaker system,from a good brand at around 3k?

The *satellites* should have an *RMS output* of at least *6W* and the *woofer 17W*. (these are the specifics of 2500 speakers).
Also,there should a *volume remote control* at least. 
Would like the new system to at least be a match to them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

did you check creative T3100?
Creative T3100 Inspire Speakers - price in India : Rediff Shopping


----------



## Mario (Aug 20, 2012)

mukherjee said:


> My 5yr old Creative Inspire 2.1 2500 speakers died recently.
> Been going without audio hence....
> 
> Since I've been outta touch with the computing world for a few months...I need the help of you.
> ...



The ideal "cheap" 2.1 system --> These
I know these are very much above the budget limit you have stated in your post, but I noticed the audio gear in your signature and thought, at least, you should think of this as an option once - these should be around 6.5~7.5K I think!

Coming down to 3K, anything you buy (or at least, most that I have seen) will have either warm/fuzzy or boomy bass and shrill highs with zero instrumentation. Mids will vanish (mostly) and .......... well, lets leave it that 

Still, check T3100 as recommended by whitestar and A555U from Fenda.

Keep in mind, out of the box, both are, at best, SUPER CRAPPY sets.

What sets them apart a little is, with a lot of patience and a lot of time and a lot of playing around with PLACEMENT and double the time playing around with an EQUALIZER (something one should never need with audio gear and yet always needs with cheap sets), you might just be able to squeeze out satisfactory "noise" out of your 2.1

Whats with the remote? Forget the darned remote!

T3100 comes with a 3.5mm headphone hole and the Fenda comes with a remote.

A friend recently got the Fenda from MD at 2.4K I think and I have heard the T3100 as well earlier. All views expressed in this post are personal.

PS: Oh forgot to add - Skip all Edifier in this range! They suck! Period.



whitestar_999 said:


> did you check creative T3100?
> Creative T3100 Inspire Speakers - price in India : Rediff Shopping



@whitestar: Hey, is shopping from Rediff reliable? I have never ventured to buy from them since I read one too many negative reviews - just wondering if you have any personal experience?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 20, 2012)

^^+1 Totally agree with you


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

rediff link was just for price reference.i have never used rediff shopping & i don't have any intention of doing so in future either.


----------



## Mario (Aug 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> rediff link was just for price reference.i have never used rediff shopping & i don't have any intention of doing so in future either.



Eh? I thought so! 

Mukherjee, not like you need to be told this, but just for the sake of it, *stay away from Rediff*.


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 20, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you check creative T3100?
> Creative T3100 Inspire Speakers - price in India : Rediff Shopping



I was actually looking the *Creative Inspire T3130*....See here...Might be available locally at about *2.2K*...Woofer 15W RMS, Satellites 5W each...



Mario said:


> The ideal "cheap" 2.1 system --> These
> I know these are very much above the budget limit you have stated in your post, but I noticed the audio gear in your signature and thought, at least, you should think of this as an option once - these should be around 6.5~7.5K I think!
> 
> Coming down to 3K, anything you buy (or at least, most that I have seen) will have either warm/fuzzy or boomy bass and shrill highs with zero instrumentation. Mids will vanish (mostly) and .......... well, lets leave it that
> ...



How about this? The *Edifier C2*(its not the C2+ with increased wattage) is a bit *costlier at about 3.9K*...but available locally...




Mario said:


> Eh? I thought so!
> 
> Mukherjee, not like you need to be told this, but just for the sake of it, *stay away from Rediff*.



@ All...Thanks a lot for the quick reply...

Also,hows the *Logitech Z313*...it has a *mrp of 2.7K...will surely available locally for less*...


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

Logitech Z313 might be a good choice. It's actually a modified and rebranded Logitech X210. I have the X210. Sounds good with good amount of bass. The sub should be capable as it seems like the one in the X210, which I can say is good. The total output is 25 Watt RMS; 5+5 for both the satellites and 15 watt for the sub. The satellites have a modified outer design, but it seems like the internals are the same. Just the thing is that you can't wall mount the satellites, which was possible with the X210.
You can also look at the Creative Inspire T6160, if you have no issues with 5.1. Locally it should be around 3.5K (I referred to the pricelist of cost to cost @ nehru place, new delhi where it is priced at 3190+5% tax), which is almost a steal deal for a 50 Watt 5.1 channel system.


----------



## dissel (Aug 20, 2012)

This is little bit off-topic here but the TS is the same location as mine (seeing the location tab), 

I want to ask,

Is their any *SWANS speaker dealer in here Kolkata ? * Or any *online retailer* who can *ship* those product to *kolkata* and take care all the *shipping related problem/obstacle* ?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 20, 2012)

dissel said:


> This is little bit off-topic here but the TS is the same location as mine (seeing the location tab),
> 
> I want to ask,
> 
> Is their any *SWANS speaker dealer in here Kolkata ? * Or any *online retailer* who can *ship* those product to *kolkata* and take care all the *shipping related problem/obstacle* ?



Yes there is - hifinage.com. Now shipping related problems obstacles and all, I don't know much about it, you better ask hifinage.


----------



## Mario (Aug 20, 2012)

mukherjee said:


> I was actually looking the *Creative Inspire T3130*....See here...Might be available locally at about *2.2K*...Woofer 15W RMS, Satellites 5W each...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, audio is a very subjective experience! What might be noise for me, might be music for you and vice versa!
You are probably a bass head (no personal offence, just guessing from your recommendations) - I am not.

The Edifier C2? Oh yes, I have heard them. The first impression when you see them is like, "Ok, these are handsome" .. Trust me, they are and I wish I could say the same about the sound they produce.
The bass is just bad - there is no thump in lower vols and its drowning in high vols. Like I have said before, zero instrumentation. Edifier continues the "tradition" with the C3, which is marginally better but at 8K (or 7K dont remember), we have FAAAAR better options. The P and X series Edi's are worse!

Stay away from Edifier low ends!

If you really want these, at least get a demo at a shop before you buy ( - but remember, your home setup would be different than the shop's and that makes a ton of a difference)

Logi's are only so-so for me! I liked the 5500 though, better than the rest although it has its share of cons.
Go for 2.1 logi's, if you are a bass-head! I guess it would impress bass-lovers.

Also, unless you have a dedicated 5.1 card, 5.1's with your PCs make no sense; unless you want 2-channel sound over your 5.1 setup. 



dissel said:


> This is little bit off-topic here but the TS is the same location as mine (seeing the location tab),
> 
> I want to ask,
> 
> Is their any *SWANS speaker dealer in here Kolkata ? * Or any *online retailer* who can *ship* those product to *kolkata* and take care all the *shipping related problem/obstacle* ?



Dunno about any local dealer in Kol - for online check with Pristinenote. There's another shop in Gujarat called Carnage or something...google it.

Best would be if you could get it shipped from the UK or US.

Edit: Ok, High Fidelity already answered your query.

Edit2: Check with Imagine shops at Kolkata - they might ship it!


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes there is hollowness in the bass of Edifier C2, C2 plus or even in C3. Bass is not tight that is why it sounded hollow. I have heard logitech Z5500D very much and it is worse for the music obviously music is recorded in 2 channels so music isn't meant to listen to on 5.1's. Please stay away from logitech if you are talking about music.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

Get Edifier C2 @3.9K
or you might even look at F&D A555U @2.3K.
I saw that F&D model during my last visit to MD and was highly impressed by the performance & sound quality of that.


----------



## NightRider (Aug 21, 2012)

Take a look at altec lansing vs 4221.This box is quite good for music&gaming.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 26, 2012)

@Mukherjee, getting a T3130 will be a downgrade.. Go for C2, worth the extra buck.. T3100 is more or less in the same league as 2500.

Z313 not worth the price..



NightRider said:


> Take a look at altec lansing vs 4221.This box is quite good for music&gaming.



Gone extinct long back..


----------



## Mario (Sep 8, 2012)

@mukherjee: what did you buy finally?


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mario said:


> @mukherjee: what did you buy finally?





Spoiler



@mukherjee why u no tell what did u buy????


----------



## princy0nisha (Dec 30, 2012)

Sony srs d5@2.5k 
40rms


----------

